# Moving to North cyprus



## owais999 (Jul 16, 2013)

I am student from pakistan and plan to get a master degree from Near east university. i want to know what are the part time job opportunities for students there in north cyprus.. and can i earn enough to meet my living and accomodation expenses through part time job as i have no financial background and im on my own!


----------



## belgarath (Jul 15, 2011)

I do not think this is possible - the whole idea behind TRNC universities is that you pay the tuition fee and living expenses using your own assets. Job opportunities are extremely limited - for a student its a no-no.


----------



## owais999 (Jul 16, 2013)

belgarath said:


> I do not think this is possible - the whole idea behind TRNC universities is that you pay the tuition fee and living expenses using your own assets. Job opportunities are extremely limited - for a student its a no-no.


I vill pay my whole tution fee here from my country.. so tution fee is no issue.. can i js cover the living and accommodation expenses... and wat u think how much vill i need monthly including my food, accomodation and living expenses being a student of university.. js tell me roughly..


----------



## belgarath (Jul 15, 2011)

The best advice for this can be provided by the uni registrar, they usually offer dormitories and affordable food. I suggest you contact them. 

Finding a job and supporting yourself is not an easy task in Cyprus these days. Even the locals cant find jobs.


----------

